# Going through old photos



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2018)

My wife had been organizing a lot of our old photos, came across some old ones and thought folks here might find them amusing. First one is from about 2004, the second earlier this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

Your still twice the man you used to be.
Nice bike too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome bike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 21, 2018)

Whoa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Your still twice the man you used to be.
> Nice bike too.



I traded that bike in in 2006 on an Electraglide. Put 20,000 miles on it and still got a trade value almost 500.00 above what I bought it for new (that Yamaha was a brand new bike but 2 model years old that had been sitting in the back of a dealership do I bought it dirt cheap)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

I bought a brand new couple year old honda shadow spirit the same way. Dirt cheap, rode the crap out of it and traded it in on a gold wing a couple years later.


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

Dang Colin, I didn't recognize you. The cap makes you look totally different!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2018)

Good for you Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah, I topped out at 405 pounds (I was about 395 in that photo). These days I run about 220.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

My hat is off to you, Colin. I can't shed 10 lbs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2018)

Kudos, Colin! Losing weight is easy to talk about and hard to do!



Tom Smart said:


> My hat is off to you, Colin. I can't shed 10 lbs.



I could probably remove ten pounds from you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Kudos, Colin! Losing weight is easy to talk about and hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably remove ten pounds from you...



I was going to suggest he up his fiber intake and take a good dump.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I could probably remove ten pounds from you...



I don't believe I like the Doc's prescription. I need a second opinion. 



Schroedc said:


> I was going to suggest he up his fiber intake and take a good dump.....



Yeah, this is more my speed.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Great jog Colin, does not even look like the same person.

@Tom Smart be careful with @DKMD I think he is a foot doc so removing 10 pounds might land you with missing feet.  You will have to change your name from Tom Smart to Tom Stumpy...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Great jog Colin, does not even look like the same person.
> 
> @Tom Smart be careful with @DKMD I think he is a foot doc so removing 10 pounds might land you with missing feet.  You will have to change your name from Tom Smart to Tom Stumpy...



If he has big feet it'd only require one foot removal so he could be the resident WB Pirate....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> If he has big feet it'd only require one foot removal so he could be the resident WB Pirate....


It would never work. I don't have an eye patch and can't afford a parrot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> It would never work. I don't have an eye patch and can't afford a parrot.


How about an undead monkey? I hear they are all the rage among Pirates... You can make a wooden eye for crying out loud.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> How about an undead monkey? I hear they are all the rage among Pirates... You can make a wooden eye for crying out loud.


Nah, monkeys mostly just want to throw feces around (I give you the obvious example - @Brink). As for the eye, I need some _very_ special _very_ curly wood for that, and plenty of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Nah, monkeys mostly just want to throw feces around (I give you the obvious example - @Brink). As for the eye, I need some _very_ special _very_ curly wood for that, and plenty of it.


Good point... If you are willing to pluck out your eye I will send you enough CK to make a new one.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Good point... If you are willing to pluck out your eye I will send you enough CK to make a new one.


Send me the wood first.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Send me the wood first.


I see what you are trying to do and I am not going to be tricked by your obvious ploy of getting enough wood for 2 eyes. You would not be able to see if you plucked out the second dumb dumb.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I see what you are trying to do and I am not going to be tricked by your obvious ploy of getting enough wood for 2 eyes. You would not be able to see if you plucked out the second dumb dumb.


I have been known to be tricky....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

But go ahead and send the wood anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I have been known to be tricky....


I have heard you called Trixy but never tricky. I just figured it was a Clinton Army thing. "Don't ask, don't tell"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have heard you called Trixy but never tricky. I just figured it was a Clinton Army thing. "Don't ask, don't tell"


I was still in uniform when Mr. Clinton was President. I don't recall the period fondly.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I was still in uniform when Mr. Clinton was President. I don't recall the period fondly.


I was too.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was too.


Good man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

As long as it wasn't a cheer leader uniform.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> As long as it wasn't a cheer leader I uniform.



Nope, this was in Somalia 1993-1994 (Talk about going through old photos.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2018)

I was in Heidelberg at the time. There should have been US tanks in Somalia then. The ending would have been different, but politics kept them on ships.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @DKMD I think he is a foot doc...


 
Ouch... a podiatrist?! Where’s the Rodney Dangerfield emoji when I need it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Ouch... a podiatrist?! Where’s the Rodney Dangerfield emoji when I need it?


Well I have orthopedic shoes...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well I have orthopedic shoes...



Good for you, Gump!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

